# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  الزكاة

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة:

الزكاة لغة هي‏ 

البركة والطهارة والنماء والصلاح‏.‏ وسميت الزكاة لأنها تزيد في المال الذي أخرجت منه‏, ‏ وتقيه الآفات‏, ‏ كما قال ابن تيمية‏:‏ نفس المتصدق تزكو‏, ‏ وماله يزكو‏, ‏ يَطْهُر ويزيد في المعنى‏.‏ 

والزكاة شرعا هي‏‏ 

حصة مقدرة من المال فرضها الله عز وجل للمستحقين الذين سماهم في كتابه الكريم‏, ‏ أو هي مقدار مخصوص في مال مخصوص لطائفة مخصوصة‏, ‏ ويطلق لفظ الزكاة على نفس الحصة المخرجة من المال المزكى‏.‏ والزكاة الشرعية قد تسمى في لغة القرآن والسنة صدقة كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏(‏خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها وصلّ عليهم إن صلاتك سكن لهم‏)‏ ‏(‏التوبة ‏103‏‏)‏ وفي الحديث الصحيح قال صلى اللّه عليه وسلم لمعاذ حين أرسله إلى اليمن‏:‏ ‏(‏أعْلِمْهُم أن اللّه افترض عليهم في أموالهم صدقة تؤخذ من أغنيائهم وترد على فقرائهم‏.‏‏)‏ أخرجه الجماعة‏.‏ 



العرض :

أهمية الزكاة 

الزكاة ركن من أركان الإسلام الأساسية وهى فريضة على كل مسلم تتوفر فيه شروطها فيجب عليه إخراجها لمستحقيها . وقد ورد لفظ الزكاة فى القرآن الكريم مع الصلاة فى أكثر من (80) آية .

" إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون" (البقرة 2-آية 277)
حكمة الزكاة 

المسلم الغنى ينظر إلى ثروته وأمواله كأمانة استأمنه الله عليها ينبغي عليه أن يؤدى حقها ويستعملها فيما يرضى الله تعالى . 

ويحث الله تعالى المسلمين على الإنفاق من أموالهم ليسدوا حاجات الفقراء والمحتاجين "من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة والله يقبض ويبسط وإليه ترجعون " ( البقرة 2- آية 245 ) 



والزكاة في الإسلام هى أول نظام عرفته البشرية لتحقيق الرعاية للمحتاجين والعدالة الاجتماعية بين أفراد المجتمع حيث يعاد توزيع جزء من ثروات الأغنياء على الطبقات الفقيرة والمحتاجين .

والزكاة طهرة لأموال المزكيَ وطهرة لنفسه من الأنانية والطمع والحرص وعدم المبالاة بمعاناة الغير 

وهى كذلك طهرة لنفس الفقير أو المحتاج من الغيرة والحسد والكراهية لأصحاب الثروات .

وتؤدى الزكاة إلى زيادة تماسك المجتمع وتكافل أفراده والقضاء على الفقر وما يرتبط به من مشاكل اجتماعية واقتصادية وأخلاقية إذا أحسن استغلال أموال الزكاة وصرفها لمستحقيها .
النصاب 

والنصاب هو مقدار معين من المال محدد شرعا لا تجب الزكاة في أقل منه وتختلف قيمة النصاب حسب نوع المال .

وقد حدد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم النصاب بعشرين مثقالا من الذهب وهي تساوى (85) جراما من الذهب الخالص – وحدد نصاب الفضة بمائتى درهم وهى تساوى ( 595) جراما من الفضة الخالصة .

ويعد الشخص غنيا إذا امتلك النصاب زيادة على حاجاته الرئيسه وحاجات عائلته ومن تحت رعايته بالنسبة للطعام والشراب والملبس والمركب والمسكن وأدوات عمله والضرورات الأخرى .


ومتى امتلك الشخص النصاب زيادة على حاجاته وحاجات أسرته الأساسية لمدة سنة قمرية وجب عليه إخراج الزكاة .


وتجب الزكاة أيضا بمعدلات متفاوتة فى الثروة الحيوانية والزروع والثمار والثروة المعدنية

. 


الأموال تجب عنها الزكاة

فرض الإسلام الزكاة فى الذهب والفضة ويقاس عليهما العملات المختلفة وكذلك عروض التجارة والزروع والثمار والأنغام والركاز والمعادن .



وهذه بعض الملاحظات على الأموال الواجب فيها الزكاة وقيمة النصاب فيها: 



الذهب والفضة 

يبلغ نصاب الذهب 85 جراما من الذهب الخالص 

ونصاب الفضة 595 جراما من الفضة الخالصة 

والذهب الخالص هو السبائك الذهبية ( 999) 

الذهب والفضة تستحق الزكاة متى ما بلغت النصاب وحال عليها الحول. وقيمة الزكاة فيها 2.5% من قيمتها الخالصة حسب سعر الذهب والفضة يوم وجوب الزكاة .





زكاة الحلى من الذهب والفضة 

الحلى المصنعة من غير الذهب والفضة لا زكاة فيها .

حلى المرأة المعدة للاستعمال الشخصي لا زكاة فيها إذا لم تزد عن القدر المعتاد للبس المرأة بين مثيلاتها فى المستوى الاجتماعي لها .



أما ما زاد عن القدر المعتاد لبسه فيجب تزكيته لأنه صار فيه معنى الاكتناز والادخار وكذلك تزكى المرأة ما عزفت عن لبسه من الحلي لقدم طرازه أو نحو ذلك من الأسباب .

وتجب الزكاة فى الحلى مهما بلغت إذا اشترتها المرأة بنية الادخار أو الاستثمار .



وتحسب زكاة حلى الذهب والفضة حسب وزن الذهب والفضة الخالصين ولا اعتبار بالقيمة ولا زيادتها بسبب الصياغة والصناعة ولا بقيمة الأحجار الكريمة والقطع المضافة من غير لذهب والفضة .



الحلى المصنوعة من غير الذهب الخالص يسقط من وزنها مقدار ما يخالطها من غير الذهب .



فى الذهب عيار (21) قيراطا يسقط مقدار الثمن ويزكى عن الباقي .

والذهب عيار (18) قيراطا يسقط مقدار الربع ويزكى عن الباقى .







المقتنيات من الذهب والفضة 

المقتنيات من الذهب والفضة وإن حرمت تجب الزكاة فيها . ومثال ذلك ما اتخذه الرجل من الزينة المحرمة كسوار الذهب للساعة أو قلم ذهبى أو ساعة ذهبية أو خاتم ذهبى .

وحلى المرأة من الذهب والفضة التى تتخذها تشبها بالرجال ، وكذلك آنية الذهب والفضة ونحوها. 

ويضم الذهب بعضه الى بعض وتضم الفضة بعضها إلى بعض فإن بلغ النصاب وجبت الزكاة .


الخاتمة:

تجب زكاة الفطر بغروب الشمس من آخر يوم من شهر رمضان ، والسنة إخراجها يوم الفطر قبل صلاة العيد .

ويجوز تعجيل إخراجها من أول أيام رمضان ولا سيما إذا سلمت لمؤسسة خيرية حتى يتسنى لها الوقت الكافى لتوزيعها .

وتصرف زكاة الفطر مصرف الزكاة الواجبة أى توزع على الأصناف الثمانية المذكورة سابقا . 


المصدر :
http://www.iico.org/home-page-eng/zakat-info-arb.htm

http://zakat.al-islam.com/def/defaul...ms/item1/item1

----------

